# 24 volt battery question



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

1. Do I have to disconnect the batteries and charge them separately or can they be charged simultaneously while stilled connected in the standard 24V wiring set up for trolling motors? 
2. With the above setup, do both batteries get used evenly or is it dependent upon position within that set up? 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

If your batteries are wired to make 24v ( that is positive to negative) you will have to unhook the leads. You could then hook up a jumper going from positive to positive and neg to neg and charge both at the same time but it will take some time to charge. Or just charge one at a time.

Hope this helps


----------

